# Resolution to the pro/anti hunt disruption in Cheshire.



## Tiddlypom (3 February 2020)

Well, for two out of the three packs anyway (the third pack seems to be a work in progress).

Two of the packs are now trail hunting, and the antis have concurred that this is happening, and while keeping an eye on things, are no longer disrupting proceedings.

This is a huge relief to us residents who have had to deal with ongoing guerilla warfare between the factions in dairy country, week in, week out for over a year. Plus it had tied up a large number of police every weekend, who will undoubtedly be highly relieved, too.

The hunt were hereabouts on Saturday, and whilst the antis were out too, the change in atmosphere was palpable.

Hurray for common sense.




__ https://www.facebook.com/128753340878168/posts/896880494065445


----------



## webble (3 February 2020)

I've never understood why the hunt are allowed to take over and block roads the way they do


----------



## palo1 (4 February 2020)

webble said:



			I've never understood why the hunt are allowed to take over and block roads the way they do
		
Click to expand...

I think for the same reason that people have tractor runs, vintage car runs, cycle runs, fun runs, twitchers gatherings etc.  It's just about how communities function really.  Hunts don't take over and block roads - people do that!!  People watching/following trail hunts aren't always that considerate - some of those people may be fully subscribed followers and some are just not hunt followers but they stop and want to have 'a quick look' and may not leave their vehicle in the best place.  For some reason it seems common (where it happens) amongst vehicle drivers and not horses.  I sometimes wonder, without angst, why bands of cyclists feel they own the roads and can travel in groups across the width of the road without paying a blind bit of attention to any other road user or why some particular dog walkers or runners clearly feel that there is absolutlely no need to try and get out of the way of vehicle traffic. As more vulnerable road users they do have the right of way in fact but we are accustomed to thinking that moving traffic should take priority - especially if we are driving and we want to get somewhere.     We all pay road tax, we all want and need to use the roads for a variety of purposes - business and pleasure so we all need to live and let live!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 February 2020)

webble said:



			I've never understood why the hunt are allowed to take over and block roads the way they do
		
Click to expand...


It will be similar to the way cycle races take over the roads round here, with no warning whatsoever.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 February 2020)

I was thinking that although they are holding up the motorised traffic in those pics, they are riding in close formation, with hounds under tight control, so are at least trying to minimise the disruption to other road users.

I agree with palo1 that car followers (aka the travelling circus) usually cause more road chaos than the hunt proper.


----------



## palo1 (5 February 2020)

Round here everyone causes some degree of chaos on the roads lol but I imagine that in the summer in the Lake District and parts of Cornwall tourists are the worst offenders!!  We all have a right to use the roads but I reckon if you want to have a more or less unimpeded journey in a vehicle, stick to the motorway - nothing else is allowed there.  Here, on a daily basis I am 'help up' or 'obstructed' by all sorts of agricultural vehicles, machinery, activities including movement of sheep, cattle and feral ponies, cyclists, dog walkers, children walking to school and school buses, joggers, fun runners, council lorries/repairs, bin men, occasional tourists etc etc.  It is just how life is and as I participate or benefit from lots of those things that hold me up I don't actually want to complain tbh.


----------



## webble (5 February 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It will be similar to the way cycle races take over the roads round here, with no warning whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really understand why cycle races are allowed to do it either and they annoy me too but they do usually at least have marshalls


----------

